# Wolf Teeth and Cart Training



## wingnut (Apr 4, 2010)

Our equine dentist was out on Friday to check out our younger three girls. We've talked with him about our plans to train these girls to drive carts when they're old enough. Our two year old has begun to develop some *very* small wolf teeth in what he calls the "classic location" for a horse. He generally works with larger horses, especially race horses, so he knows that getting these out of the way before introducing a bridle is common in the "big horse world". He asked me to talk to some experts about how wolf teeth impact the training of a mini to driving a cart.

We have time as she will just be officially two years old this month. Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 4, 2010)

Wolf teeth are in the perfect location to be affected by the bit. It can cause pain and it very uncomfortable for the horse. They might react in a way that had you not known about the wolf teeth you might consider to be acting out. It is always best to have them removed so they don't have a chance to learn to hate the bit. Comfort should always be number one.


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 4, 2010)

Any rescues that come in here with the potential to drive get their wolfs taken out. Some Minis don't ever get them, some get an odd number. Sometimes they are the size of a grain of rice, or sometimes as big as a marble. Our dentist has said that they can even have more than one set come in... he's seen some crazy things!






The sooner you get them out, the better... as far as what our dentist says.


----------



## shalamara minis (Apr 4, 2010)

I have had two that had problems with the bit until the wolf teeth were pulled. After they were taken out no more problem.


----------



## Ouburgia (Apr 4, 2010)

Mine had them, and on advise of the dentist I had them removed. Was done in a second (in figure of speach)


----------



## wingnut (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Seems that will be scheduling an appointment for their removal before we begin any training. That's what we thought but he wanted to be sure as he's not worked with many minis in the past.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 4, 2010)

I have had some horses that have been bothered by them and some that haven't. My colt, this year, was throwing a huge fit about them so out they came.

It's usually just best to pull them if you think about it, and it's just a one-time thing.

Also helps rule out issues with turning/head setting/head tossing, etc. during training so you can figure out what's going on and why the horse is acting like it does.

Andrea


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got a stallion the exact same age (turns two this month) and his wolf teeth are also arriving. Right now they're these little tiny needle-like things in front of his upper molars that look just like puppy teeth. The vet wants them out but says they're currently too small to get a grip on and asked me to make an appointment in a few months to pull them. Meanwhile- no bits! I don't want him associating the bit with pain and I'm afraid that's what will happen if I jump the gun. It would take far longer to undo that initial negative association than to wait and do things right.

Leia

Edited to add: I would think it's even more important for a driving horse than for a riding horse as their only physical connection to you is their mouth. A riding horse has your weight, seat, and legs to reassure them and to use as alternates if the horse has an oral problem. A driving horse only has the bit and must be able to trust that contact implicitly.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 4, 2010)

My little new gal turns two tomorrow and the vet said she had little wolf teeth. I'm glad someone started this thread so I could make a decision.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anyone have a picture of wolf-teeth in minis? I've only seen them a few times in big horses.


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 4, 2010)

I found this out on the web and found it very interesting regarding both miniature horse teeth and feet. It was written by a veterinarian.

http://books.google.com/books?id=yT5Z5PWvI...ses&f=false


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 5, 2010)

I just had the vet out to do teeth on 3 horses here for training. I always have the teeth checked BEFORE putting a bit in a horse's mouth. You can check for wolf teeth yourself and see if there are any sharps cutting the cheeks or gums but a speculum is needed to get a really good look and for that I need the vet. The first was a senior A size stallion. I knew he had wolf teeth because I felt them and he needed a float. The second was a 7 year old mare, no wolf teeth but needed a float BADLY. The third was a 4 year old gelding. I hadn't felt any wolf teeth but he needed a float. He had been floated previously and as I hadn't found any wolf teeth I had started him driving already. A couple times he had thrown his head up which can be characteristic of a horse with wolf teeth.

The vet came. The stallion had wolf teeth which were about average size for a Mini, maybe an 1/8" high, fairly small and they had come through the gums. The vet floated the gelding and when he was done I said "no sign of wolf teeth yet?" He felt his gums and said no. Then we both said "wait a minute!" There were wolf teeth in there but they were so big both of us had mistaken them for molars - the vet had in fact FLOATED them! I have never seen such huge wolf teeth in a Mini, neither had the vet, and seldom are they even that big in a full size horse!

Because wolf teeth are not usually firmly anchored in the jaw, when a bit hits them they move and cause severe pain. I would not ever put a bit in the mouth of a horse with wolf teeth although occasionally they don't seem to cause any pain as Disneyhorse said, but of course you don't know that until you bit them and then it is too late!

The mare that I had floated had been bridled by her owner and is now having issues with the fear of pain she associates with a bit. She is getting better and better with it but it has taken some time.


----------



## wingnut (Apr 7, 2010)

MiLo Minis said:


> The mare that I had floated had been bridled by her owner and is now having issues with the fear of pain she associates with a bit. She is getting better and better with it but it has taken some time.



This is exactly what we want to avoid in the first place. It sounds like both of our instincts about the issue were correct...get the wolf teeth out before introducing any bridle/bit training.

Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 8, 2010)

I had Dusty's out last fall. They were pretty large and one was very firmly anchored. The vet had to really struggle to get it out. He was almost ready to sedate Dusty to work on it, when finally it came out. He asked me if I wanted it, but I didn't keep it. Guess I should have, for future reference. It seemed pretty big to me, about an inch long.

He's the first miniature horse I've had with wolf teeth.


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 8, 2010)

We kept our wolf teeth for educational purposes for our students, and for our son to see. He loves that veterinary stuff.


----------

